# Europa league betting 16-17 Dec



## OddsPoster (Dec 14, 2009)

16 Dec 17:00 Basel v Fulham  2.20 3.30 3.25 +24  
16 Dec 17:00 CSKA Sofia v Roma  4.00 3.30 1.95 +24  
16 Dec 17:00 Heerenveen v Ventspils  1.33 5.00 9.00 +24  
16 Dec 17:00 Hertha Berlin v Sporting  1.90 3.25 4.20 +24  
16 Dec 17:00 Panathinaikos v Dinamo Bucuresti  1.50 3.80 7.00 +24  
16 Dec 17:00 SK Sturm Graz v Galatasaray  3.20 3.30 2.25 +24  
16 Dec 19:00 Athletic Bilbao v Werder Bremen  2.30 3.40 3.00 +24  
16 Dec 19:00 CFR Cluj v PSV  2.50 3.30 2.75 +24  
16 Dec 19:00 Club Brugge v Toulouse  2.37 3.30 2.90 +24  
16 Dec 19:00 Nacional v FK Austria Vienna  1.90 3.40 4.00 +24  
16 Dec 19:00 Partizan Belgrade v Shakhtar Donetsk  4.00 3.40 1.90 +24  
16 Dec 19:00 Sparta Prague v FC Copenhagen  2.30 3.20 3.20 +24  
17 Dec 17:00 Ajax v Anderlecht  1.90 3.00 4.75 +24  
17 Dec 17:00 Dinamo Zagreb v Politehnica Timisoara  1.33 4.75 10.00 +24  
17 Dec 17:00 Genoa v Valencia  2.60 3.40 2.60 +24  
17 Dec 17:00 Hapoel Tel-Aviv v Hamburg  2.90 3.30 2.40 +24  
17 Dec 17:00 Lille v Slavia Prague  1.28 5.00 12.00 +24  
17 Dec 17:00 Rapid Vienna v Celtic  2.20 3.40 3.20 +24  
17 Dec 19:00 Benfica v AEK Athens  1.53 3.80 6.50 +24  
17 Dec 19:00 Everton v BATE Borisov  1.53 4.00 6.25 +24  
17 Dec 19:00 Fenerbahce v Sheriff Tiraspol  1.61 3.75 5.50 +24  
17 Dec 19:00 Lazio v Levski Sofia  1.50 4.00 7.00 +23  
17 Dec 19:00 Steaua Bucharest v FC Twente  4.00 3.40 1.90 +24  
17 Dec 19:00 Villarreal v FC Salzburg  1.66 3.60 5.25


----------



## BgFutbol (Dec 15, 2009)

CSKA Sofia v Roma 

Roma is leader in the group, but Basel and Fullham are following close so a mistake can cost the 1st place. The 1st place gives easier draw for the next stage of the Uefa cup. CSKA is outsider with just 1 point won. In the 1st match Roma won easily. I dont think it will be different this time.
Prediction: 2


----------



## free bet (Dec 17, 2009)

How u like that Heerenveen lol five goals....


----------



## BgFutbol (Dec 17, 2009)

BgFutbol said:
			
		

> CSKA Sofia v Roma
> 
> Roma is leader in the group, but Basel and Fullham are following close so a mistake can cost the 1st place. The 1st place gives easier draw for the next stage of the Uefa cup. CSKA is outsider with just 1 point won. In the 1st match Roma won easily. I dont think it will be different this time.
> Prediction: 2


won



			
				free bet said:
			
		

> How u like that Heerenveen lol five goals....


It was one of the matches that makes you rich.


----------



## BgFutbol (Dec 17, 2009)

Steaua Bucharest v FC Twente 

I tihnk Steaua has a great team and the odds are a little wrong. I still think to place a bet on them.


----------



## okosh (Dec 17, 2009)

BgFutbol said:
			
		

> Steaua Bucharest v FC Twente
> 
> I tihnk Steaua has a great team and the odds are a little wrong. I still think to place a bet on them.



I put a few $$ on so I hope you're right  :mrgreen:


----------



## dblockboy (Dec 17, 2009)

*Any good tips for todoy?*

whats up guys, is there any good matches today 

i was thinking 4 matches bet 50 euros? any safe matches with good odds?


----------



## BgFutbol (Dec 17, 2009)

*Re: Any good tips for todoy?*



			
				dblockboy said:
			
		

> whats up guys, is there any good matches today
> 
> i was thinking 4 matches bet 50 euros? any safe matches with good odds?


Apart from Steaua which is a risky bet, I can suggest you Lazio to beat Levski( 0 points in all matches), but I guess Lazio will play with substitutes. 
The last matches are harder to predict.


----------



## wavefunction (Dec 18, 2009)

Wow man this situation is disapointing. Villareal, then Lazio, then Ajax, I was hoping for X, and I only guessed Everton D:


----------

